# Minecraft Machinima



## D3R (Dec 4, 2011)

*ArsenicNetwork*​
*Information* We are a small group that are looking for members to help make a Minecraft Machinima, We currently have no story but welcome ideas, ~we are currently open tonight for discussion at various contact locations below.



Spoiler: Story Episode 1



*The Wastelanders* 2 kids live in a town with a giant wall surrounding their small city and virtually cutting them off of resources and justice (As the government seemingly has abandoned their town). People are getting curious and rumors begin to spread on what really lies on the outside of their town wall. These 2 kids especially decide it's about time to leave.



*Contact*
This Thread
Youtube
Steam Community
Email

Our in-game Minecraft server, although whitelisted is at arsenicnetwork.zapto.org:25565

And finally we have the following spots open.

Note: Users marked with an  asterisk* have not been verified to be apart of the team, this may be common for new group members.

*Director(Universal Jobs)*
D3R
Brad

*Camera(Editing/Filming)*
-

*Set(Builder)*
-Justin*
-Elliot*

*Actor(Plays a role)*
-

Note: We may have more actors depending if the Set Builders are unable to participate in acting.
If you have any questions, please let me know. Also, our YouTube channel may be a bit blan as we're just starting up, please make sure that you understand we won't but doing just Minecraft.


----------



## Brad (Dec 4, 2011)

Right now we're tossing around scripts and stories for our machinima. We just need people before we're done se we know we can do it.


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm interested as a lead actor. Plus helping with sets.

Also, please don't use adfly links. You will literally make pennies off the links unless you get extremely popular while still irritating everyone. Is it really worth it?


----------



## D3R (Dec 4, 2011)

Ha, I use AdBlocker and AdBlocker+ I actually never see anything at all.. it's not too big of a deal waiting the 5 seconds either, it serves a purpose as a TinyUrl and can come in handy in places of limited space or characters, I can actually go on for a few minutes on this subject but hey.

Lead Actor Sounds good, since you volunteered to build, I'll put you down under that category as we planned to have some builders also act. We are currently more concerned about the skins we'll be using but that will probably come after we get a story


----------



## AndyB (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah sure, put me down for this.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 4, 2011)

I would like to be a builderr..


----------



## D3R (Dec 4, 2011)

Allright, we have a story for episode 1 in place, if you'd like perhaps a name change that would be great, we weren't certain on the "Wastlelanders" But it does go along with the plot of the story.

AndyB ~ Unknown Role
Elliot ~ Accepted!


----------



## MasterC (Dec 4, 2011)

I could be an actor if you like.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 5, 2011)

D3R said:


> Allright, we have a story for episode 1 in place, if you'd like perhaps a name change that would be great, we weren't certain on the "Wastlelanders" But it does go along with the plot of the story.
> 
> AndyB ~ Unknown Role
> Elliot ~ Accepted!


 Sounds so mysterious. Actor is fine btw.


----------



## Brad (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys! We are looking for someone to film our Machinima at a high FPS. We need it desperately.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gah recording video has never been my strong suit.   That being said I can make excellent ambient architecture... and have ideas for fun traps and red stone machinery lol

Also might not mind being in said video


----------

